# When you think something is wrong but...



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

How are her gums? Did you take her temp? If all that is normal, then maybe hose her down so she's nice and cool.

Take a stool sample for the vet...could be bacterial.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't think you're being paranoid. You know your dog best. I think it is very possible it is the heat - do you have a basement she can go down into to cool off? Or fans? 

Is she eating and drinking normally? And pooping? I would see how she is through the evening, and if she is still not well tomorrow, give the vet a call.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

I don't think you are nuts at all! We Moms have a sense about our dogs. I would have her looked at, just in case. As they get older a little change can mean something.

Praying everything is o.k.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks guys, her gums are a pale pink color. I had her eat an ice cube, I have every fan I own blasting and she is laying on the tile floor (no basement here). I went out for a while and at least when I returned she got up to say Hi. I would not say it was a happy hi but Baylee can be a bit understated so that would not be unusual.
It is very possible she is just plain hot, like the rest of us.
I'll keep an eye on her and decide later if I should cancel the appointment. Sometimes peace of mind is worth the cost of a vet visit...we'll see.
Thanks everyone I appreciate the support so that I don't feel like such a worry wart!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Andrea, you are doing exactly what I'd be doing--going for a veterinary exam. When I have a gut feeling something is wrong with one of my dogs, there usually is, and I'd rather go and risk being embarrassed if I'm wrong, than to wait it out and realize we had a true emergency situation.

When I first read her symptoms of being lethargic I thought that was due to the heat (and yes, dogs can get heat related health issues inside a hot house). My dogs usually go into dog days of summer mode when we get in the mid 90s and up--that's usually trying to rest on the cooler tile floors and just chilling out. The panting could be Baylee trying to cool herself down, or it could indicated something more serious. 

The throw up is concerning, so I am very glad you are getting her checked out. 

Please keep us posted--we are concerned.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Other than the regurgitation of brown liquid, I might have put it down to the heat. 
I know Brooks is much more energetic in cool weather (we have A/C but he still is less like himself when it is hot and humid).
It the weather cooling down tomorrow?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It is gradually cooling. Instead of 100 degrees today like it has been it was _only_ 96.
I went out and hosed down both dogs. I don't know why I didn't think of that...duh...
Baxter got to romp and Baylee got wet. She usually loves the water and did give a few barks but mostly she wanted to eat grass so I am thinking her tummy may not be settled.
I have to be on a conference call for about 2 hours for work but I will post back later.
Thanks again for all your great insights.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The vet gave Baylee a shot for vomiting and thought she might be a little dehydrated but other than that nothing serious that he could find.
I will just call it the worried mama of an old dog syndrome.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad you took Baylee to the vet and that everything is normal.
I usually go with my gut also when something seems off with my boys. We are around our dogs all the time, like others have stated, we know best when something is just not right.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> The vet gave Baylee a shot for vomiting and thought she might be a little dehydrated but other than that nothing serious that he could find.
> I will just call it the worried mama of an old dog syndrome.


I hope Baylee is feeling better this morning. Did your vet run blood work? I'd be interested to see if she has elevated liver enzymes or kidney values, because they could indicate something brewing. 

There are plenty of us here with worried mama of an old dog syndrome.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Ditto, Anne!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

So glad the vet said Baylee is o.k., but NEVER DISMISS your Mother's intuition!
I have always found it to be invaluable and I've been right 99% of the time, when it comes to the dogs!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I hope Baylee is feeling better this morning. Did your vet run blood work? I'd be interested to see if she has elevated liver enzymes or kidney values, because they could indicate something brewing.
> 
> There are plenty of us here with worried mama of an old dog syndrome.


He decided not to run blood work because he had just done it the month before and eveything was good. I really like my vet and he understood my concern. He did tell me he would be around for the next few days so if I had additional concerns I could call him. So we decided to do a wait and see how Baylee responds. She seems OK and she did play in the water yesterday while I was watering so it may have been just the combination of the heat and the worried mama syndrome. I also think her having her 11th Birthday sort of brought it home that she is aging (as we all are). I hope she has a lot of great years ahead of her but 11 is up there for a Golden. Between that and the fact that Sadie (18 y/o cat)is having health issues does not set well with me. 
Thanks eveyone for checking in and for understanding the Mama worries...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How is Baylee doing now? I hope all is well with her and she's her normal self.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Being a worry wart is part of being a good dog parent to me. Sometimes I've been wrong (especially if another fur baby was sick) and sometimes I've been absolutely right.

It's better to have a checkup and not need it than need one and not have it IMO. Even if it is just to give me peace of mind.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How's Baylee doing?

As a mom it's your job to worry, especially when it's an Old Gold. I think it's always better to be proactive than to ignore anything when you're dealing with a Senior, you just never know.

I use to check on my bridge boy several times throughout the day just to see if he was breathing. He was 15.5 and slept majority of time. I always kept a close eye on him.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Checking in on your sweet girls ???


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Frequently, I feel that it is having that intuition and listening, that allows the seniors to have a longer life. Sometimes our intuition catches it earlier than the tests do. It's not until later that we find out that our intuition was right. At least that was our recent experience. Praying Baylee is doing well and your intuition was wrong.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad you got Baylee to the vet and hoping all is well with her in this present time.. 

Intuition saves lives. If in doubt, get to the vet.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry for the delayed update:

Well, I think Baylee is doing OK. Perhaps it was the heat that she was not tolerating along with my worry about Sadie these days.
The one thing I know is that Baylee looks different. She has never been a jolly dog but she is much more sedate with a different look on her face. It is possible that she is just a tad more creaky and that is bothering her.

At any rate I am glad I took her to the vet to ease my mind but truthfully when Baylee turned 11 it had a major impact on me. The reality of her aging really hit home. As Beau taught me, it reminded me that I need to cherish the time each and every day. Baylee is doing fine today and that is what is important.

Thanks, everyone for checking in on my sweet old girl.

Here is a picture of Baylee (on right) with Baxter:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear Baylee is doing well, she looks fantastic.

Beautiful picture of her and Baxter, Baylee face is just precious.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad that she's doing well--she has a really sweet face. I think owners who are really plugged into their dogs make much better owners. We can call it intuition, or whatever, but there have been many times when I felt "something just wasn't right" for a pet AND my daughter. The best doctors listen! If I found one who wouldn't, I'd be outta there!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Glad she's doing good. What a beautiful sugar face she has! Baxter is handsome as well. Hope she continues to do well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm happy she's doing well! The heat really does take it out of us all--dogs and people! I am with you about how certain birthdays impacting us. With my Beau and Barkley it was age 12, with Toby I"m already there and he's not yet 9.


----------

